
BBC micro:bit Workshop – MicroPython or Espruino JavaScript? - olav
I am about to do a workshop, introducing the BBC micro:bit to kids. I need help deciding to go with either MicroPython https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.microbit.co.uk&#x2F;python-guide by Damien George or Espruino Javascript http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.espruino.com&#x2F;MicroBit by Gordon Williams. Both allow offline coding and offer friendly editors. What are the advantages and limitations of either language on the micro:bit?
======
lifeisstillgood
At [http://2016.pyconuk.org/](http://2016.pyconuk.org/) we just ran a
fantastic kids day - about 60 children with parents using pi-top ceeds, to
program minecraft and then connect their microbits (one each free, thank you
sponsors) to raspberryPIs gpio and so on. This was arranged by RPi foundation
and used micro Python and was a great success

As one of organisers of PyConUk obviously I say use micropython , but
whichever you go for I hope it is as great as we just saw

Just be ready for a lot of work

If you want contacts please ping me - paul@mikadosoftware.com

~~~
olav
Paul, thank your for your reply. I currently go through the tutorials at
[https://microbit-
micropython.readthedocs.io/en/latest/tutori...](https://microbit-
micropython.readthedocs.io/en/latest/tutorials/introduction.html) and think
they are a good starting point for me. One thing I am a bit nervous about is
whether a block-based environment would be helpful for the first steps.
Espruino with its Blockly-based editor has a slight head start here.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Honestly it's a lot dependant on the kids reading level imo

Scratch is good but as their reading is confident then it becomes limiting /
"a kiddies thing"

